# Ce grozav te crezi!



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!

What does mean "Ce grozav te crezi!"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## irinet

1. It means "you are something ('grozav'=figură), you know".
2. Or something like: 'You think you're tough, ihm!' (Which you are not!)


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!
Can this sentence be used both to a man and a woman or only to a man?


----------



## irinet

To both man & woman. Use "grozavă" when addressing to a woman.
You're welcome.


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!


----------



## Zareza

It is an expression used ironically.


----------

